# Floyd county



## wiggins7070 (Sep 29, 2010)

went out last evening and found some really good sign. i know it is a little early, but i found some really good rubs and a scrap line. sounds crazy i know, but i will be hunting there just in case. the acorns are every were see ya in the woods.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 1, 2010)

havent been back since pics were taken but i will be there in the morning.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 4, 2010)

I hunted the area sat. evening sun morning nothing seen but some turkeys, acorns are every where,rubs showing up all over. My brother hunted over the ridge and had a small 8 within 20 feet of him. any one else doing any good?


----------



## brkbowma (Oct 5, 2010)

Kinda slow where I've been hunting. Looks like acorns will be a little scarce in the woods also.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 5, 2010)

I have been on berry and rocky mnt this year and the acorns are looking good here. didnt see much on johns mnt. maybe it will pick up. havent got a shot yet either but maybe it will pick up with the cold weather.


----------



## Buckaroo (Oct 5, 2010)

Killed doe on monday morning eating redoak acorns in south floyd county


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 8, 2010)

seen a small forked horn 30 yards from the stand eating green hedge in a creek bottom and acorns falling all around go figure


----------



## big head (Oct 14, 2010)

*Rubs*

I've only found one rub. I know it's a little early but still. Every other year I've found atleast a dozen by now. I hope it's not a sign of things to come.


----------



## Steve C (Oct 18, 2010)

Hey Guys...

do ya know of any one who may have about 10-20 ac i can least in Floyd County?...if so email me at ...scaton12002@yahoo.com..i may not get to hunt much in 2010 but i wanna be ready for 2011...would like to have something in the Coosa area..


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 20, 2010)

sorry steve dont know anyone may be join silver creek hunt club they have a great piece of property on friday rd and 100 north


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 20, 2010)

I have seen better deer movement in the evenings it should get real good here soon


----------



## castandblast (Oct 26, 2010)

my dad's friend went with us opening day of gun season. He is recovering from knee surgery and wanted to get out of the house and escape cabin fever. He can't climb a stand or walk in the woods, so he walked 10 yards behind camp and sat on a fold up chair to say he was "hunting". My dad and I go to the back side of our 500acre property and climb up in stands and work to get to our spots. Wouldn't you know it that my dad's friend ends up shooting a 175lb 120-125 class 8 pnt. O-well, Im happy for him and I didn't have to drag it far because he shot it at 10yards and dropped it in his tracks.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Oct 29, 2010)

man thats great


----------



## biggroundhawg (Oct 30, 2010)

*Bagged One*

Got one yesterday evening. Shot him at 6:22pm--down 35 yrds away from stand. I rattled him in--sounded like another was behind him, but he was 8pts and a big bodied deer. Have seen a bigger bodied one there, so maybe he's still around.


----------



## cooker338 (Oct 30, 2010)

Been seeing a lot of bucks moving, had an 8 point come out that was close to a shooter but never got a great look at him. And seen a big 6 point crusin yesterday, the grunt call only slowed him a little. Hoping to see a good one in the morning!


----------



## wiggins7070 (Nov 1, 2010)

*killed this sat.*

only thing i seen sat. shot him at 20 feet away off the ground and plenty of time to get ready watched him from about 80 yards out walk straight to me. i  am real happy for an archery kill


----------



## DLH_Woodstock (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice Buck and I hope I see his daddy this evening,


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 1, 2010)

Nice deer congrats. Where abouts are you hunting in floyd county? I'm out in armuchee, close to chattooga.


----------



## wiggins7070 (Nov 2, 2010)

i am in armuchee off big texas valley rd


----------



## sad_daddy1986 (Nov 3, 2010)

killed mine in my avatar off old dalton in armuchee


----------



## cooker338 (Nov 3, 2010)

I live off haywood valley


----------



## cpad02 (Nov 29, 2010)

Is that the one you showed my last week wiggins


----------

